

What is it like to write a technical book? - soundsop
http://www.xaprb.com/blog/2008/06/15/what-is-it-like-to-write-a-technical-book/

======
bprater
It is sad that projects like this aren't really profitable to the author
directly.

I'm sure he'll make plenty of money consulting, but to see so much sweat for
minimum wage, ouch.

~~~
swombat
It's very sad for the publishing industry. If they cannot find a system that
allows authors to make a reasonable amount of money, they're not going to last
long considering that it's much more convenient and less stressful to just
publish your book online, if you're gonna do it for free (and is just as good
for your reputation if you do it right).

~~~
jrockway
I've made a reasonable amount of money from my book, and it's not all that
popular. It wouldn't qualify as full-time work for me, but since I've written
it I've had a steady stream of additional income. No complaints.

------
motoko
Wow! The refresher on writing style (with "warning" RegEx's) is worth the read
alone.

